# 2010 Ford Expedition Door Panel Removal



## KMC123

Hi everyone,

I've been checking the site out for a few days - Looks AWESOME!!!

I have a 2010 Ford Expedition, and I need to remove the door panels to replace the speakers, add Dynamat, pull wire to the new speakers, etc...

Does anyone know how to do this??? Can you post instructions or pictures???

I've searched and found nothing - If you have a link to any site or how to video / docs I'd REALLY appreciate it!!!

Thanks in advance!
Kevin


----------



## KMC123

As Gilda Radner would say...
Never Mind 
I finally figured it out! For anyone interested:
There are 2 screws on the bottom and 1 hidden under a cap on the side.
There are also 2 hidden screws in the door closing handle cup, and 1 hidden under a cap behind the door opening handle.

Once you remove all of those, you have to pop off the plastic surround around the door opening handle, and then pop the very top out over the tweeter triangle / sail.

The door panel then just lifts up!!!

YAY!!!


----------

